# germinating seeds



## drl (Jun 2, 2006)

hi im new at growing marijuana and i have started by germnating my seeds in damp paper towls between two plates. it been three almost 4 days and nothing yet am i doin somthing , are the seeds bad, or am i not giving it enough time open to any suggestions


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 6, 2006)

drl said:
			
		

> hi im new at growing marijuana and i have started by germnating my seeds in damp paper towls between two plates. it been three almost 4 days and nothing yet am i doin somthing , are the seeds bad, or am i not giving it enough time open to any suggestions


*Welcome to MP. The first thing you need to do is get rid of the plates and get a container with a lid that seals tight and put your seeds in there. Some seeds can take a week or longer to germinate. *


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 6, 2006)

drl said:
			
		

> hi im new at growing marijuana and i have started by germnating my seeds in damp paper towls between two plates. it been three almost 4 days and nothing yet am i doin somthing , are the seeds bad, or am i not giving it enough time open to any suggestions


 
That really doesnt work,i killed lots of seeds like that!! but read this thread http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3280sys and see if it works 4 you!!!


----------



## drl (Jun 6, 2006)

thanks ill give it a try and let u know


----------

